# Di Otosan



## Qcumber

Here is a joke.

Atkong: Ano ang sigarilyo sa Nipongo?
Tokang: *Di* yoshi.
A: Ang tatay at nanay?
T: *Di *papasan at mamasan.
A: Tama. Ang galing mo pala. O, ito last na. Ano ang katulong?
T: *Di* otosan.

The pun is on Tagalog _utusán_ "maid" whose last syllable sounds like _san_ "Mr./Mrs./Miss" in Japanese: Oto San "Mr. Oto".

My question: what is the meaning of *di* in Tokang's answers?


----------



## Qcumber

Is *di* in this joke _dî = hindî_ or something else? If it is _dî = hindî_, the joke becomes meaningless. So what can it mean?


----------



## Flaminius

> Oto San "Mr. Oto".


Otosan is _father_ or _daddy_ in Japanese.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Di here is the contraction of kundi.  The original response should be something like ''Wala nang iba pa kundi...'' and this is shortened to di.  In English it's like 

''Nothing more  but...(response)''  
''Nothing else but...(response)''

Hope this helps.


----------



## Qcumber

Cracker Jack said:


> Di here is the contraction of kundi. The original response should be something like ''Wala nang iba pa kundi...'' and this is shortened to di. In English it's like
> 
> ''Nothing more but...(response)''
> ''Nothing else but...(response)''
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks a lot. I am always surprised that so few Filipinos currently in the Philippines answer my questions.


----------



## Qcumber

Flaminius said:


> Otosan is _father_ or _daddy_ in Japanese.


Yes, Flaminius, the pun could also be on the vague resemblance between Tag. _utusán_ "maid" and Jap. otousan お父さん "father", although I suspect the author of the joke had in mind one of the Japanese Oto surnames, such as: 菟 .


----------



## mataripis

Qcumber said:


> Here is a joke.
> 
> Atkong: Ano ang sigarilyo sa Nipongo?
> Tokang: *Di* yoshi.
> A: Ang tatay at nanay?
> T: *Di *papasan at mamasan.
> A: Tama. Ang galing mo pala. O, ito last na. Ano ang katulong?
> T: *Di* otosan.
> 
> The pun is on Tagalog _utusán_ "maid" whose last syllable sounds like _san_ "Mr./Mrs./Miss" in Japanese: Oto San "Mr. Oto".
> 
> My question: what is the meaning of *di* in Tokang's answers?


Just to make the sense of humor, they made "Katulong" as "Utusan" but in fact it is "kasama" in real Tagalog.


----------

